

Khan Critiques: We Were Promised Jetpacks & Got Lectures - tokenadult
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/edtechresearcher/2012/08/khan_critiques_we_were_promised_jetpacks_got_lectures.html

======
tokenadult
The video "What if Khan Academy was made in Japan?"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHoXRvGTtAQ>

linked to from the blog post submitted here is not to be missed. It has great
information about comparative education research, and specific examples of how
Khan Academy videos could improve.

